# Need Generator



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking to buy generator for my camper. 30amp. any suggestions on a good 4000w gen?

Thanks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Honda 6500, great generator..


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 2 storm responders, 5500 watts, still in the box. Pm me if you are interested.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ditto what law dog says. Hondas are great generators and low decibels. 4000 is ok for one 15000 BTU AC but barely. A 4500 through 6500 will not leave you underpowered. And use the 30 amp twist lock adapter. I see too many campers using a 15 amp plug adapter for the generator. I use a Makita 4500 mounted on a rear custom bumper on my 5th wheel.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*generator*

Honda is no doubt the best, but if you dont want to spend 3 grand on a honda go to tractor supply and get a 3500w champion. It is built for campers, already has the 30A 120v plug. It is also quiet and only cost about 375$.

FB


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

FISH BAIT said:


> Honda is no doubt the best, but if you dont want to spend 3 grand on a honda go to tractor supply and get a 3500w champion. It is built for campers, already has the 30A 120v plug. It is also quiet and only cost about 375$.
> 
> FB


And the Champion will run a 15000 btu A/C, and still have good gas milage. Think 1/3 gal per hour when A/C is running. If you look around you can find them cheaper. Got mine for $260 shipped to my door.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

You say the Champions are quiet. How do they compare to a Honda or Yamaha of the same size? What size gas tank do they have?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Onans come in most campers for a reason. Not inexpensive however.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

You can get the 4000 watt Champion at TSC for $299. I bought one after my Honda died in the middle of deer season couple of years ago. No complaints and I have run the **** out of it.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I bought two Honda EU2000 gens for a FEMA trailer at my deer camp a few years ago. One is a "companion" that allows both to run together. One runs my trailer with the AC off (winter time) and both allow the 15,000 BTU AC to be included. They are super quiet and each will run about 9 hours on a gallon of gas. They worked perfectly for my trailer until I finally got power lines run in to my place recently.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Scout177 said:


> You say the Champions are quiet. How do they compare to a Honda or Yamaha of the same size? What size gas tank do they have?


Go to the respective web sites and they will have all the specs. If I remember correctly the difference between my Champion and a Honda at triple the price was right around 10dB. Not enough for me to worry about.


----------

